# Romanian rollers



## Hawk Dodger (Feb 6, 2002)

Does any members keep these breeds and IF so which ones??? Where did you get stock, and how did you import into USA???


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I have Galati pigeons. Imported from Galati by a good friend that was from the city of Galati. I have black/white, red/white, yellow/white and blue/white. With a few caps here and there.


----------

